# EPA....Stronger Herb Regs Needed



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The EPA is proposing stronger herbicide regulations.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/epa_proposes_heightened_farm_pesticide_guidelines_NAA_Nate_Birt/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have mixed thoughts on this . I do not look forward to anytime we get additional regulations. I have had a certified applicators license for over 30 years and have taken the annual trainings seriously. We all know some products are restricted and you need a license to buy them . I think there is a misconception that if you can buy a herbicide at the feed store it is relatively easy to apply . In Pa. it is not that difficult to get a "certified private applicators license". If you are only going to use a hand sprayer with the right product that has never been a concern . But if you are ever going to unfold the booms on a crop sprayer , I think you should be certified.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree endrow....but anytime the EPA gets involved things can quickly become over-regulated and impractical with no field science applied...just lab science. Hopefully a happy medium will be met with any new regs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. On the one hand lots of dangerous chemicals out there. On the other hand a VERY heavy handed dangerous branch of the government.


----------

